# Clean Original Long Tank Rollfast



## Robertriley (Oct 9, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a clean Prewar long tank Rollfast.  Trade or cash, please PM photos


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 9, 2016)

like this


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Haha, of course you'd have one.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 9, 2016)

Yep, like that.  My motorcycle builder wants mine for a trade towards building my motorcycle.  He's been bugging me for it since I picked it up.  I really like mine but I have been wanting a OG paint one.


----------



## John (Oct 10, 2016)

Here is a amazing one on ebay
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=191991572745


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 10, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Yep, like that.  My motorcycle builder wants mine for a trade towards building my motorcycle.  He's been bugging me for it since I picked it up.  I really like mine but I have been wanting a OG paint one.
> View attachment 368807



 if you like the bike. what do you have trade. its got to be some thing cool for this bike


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 10, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> if you like the bike. what do you have trade. its got to be some thing cool for this bike



What year is it.  I can only do prewar.  I prefer the straight down tubes too


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 10, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> What year is it.  I can only do prewar.  I prefer the straight down tubes too



I don,t know what year it is?  how do I tell


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> like this
> 
> View attachment 368704
> 
> ...



Nice! Looks like about a 41 20" frame.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice! Looks like about a 41 20" frame.



is it not a 26''  I don,know 41 look,s right


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 10, 2016)

What's the Serial Number?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 10, 2016)

They look small but I assure you that looks 26" to me...I've had Tempest for nine years or so.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 11, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> What's the Serial Number?


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 12, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> is it not a 26''  I don,know 41 look,s right





Saving Tempest said:


> They look small but I assure you that looks 26" to me...I've had Tempest for nine years or so.




26 inch wheel size. 20 inch seat tube/frame size. 20 inch being a "tall" frame.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 12, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 369467 View attachment 369468



41 for sure!


----------



## John (Oct 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I wouldn't mind a clean Prewar long tank Rollfast.  Trade or cash, please PM photos




Clean original paint or clean for restoration?
I have a clean 39 project not original paint but a complete bike with some new chrome.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 14, 2017)

John said:


> Clean original paint or clean for restoration?
> I have a clean 39 project not original paint but a complete bike with some new chrome.



John, can you send me photos.


----------

